

Tracking defensive assignments in basketball - kenjackson
http://grantland.com/features/department-of-defense/

======
kenjackson
It's mentioned in the article, but to raise the profile of the paper that this
article is based on -- as it is super readable:
[http://www.sloansportsconference.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015...](http://www.sloansportsconference.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/02/SSAC15-RP-Finalist-Counterpoints2.pdf)

